
Traction Book – A Startup Guide to Getting Customers - djug
http://tractionbook.com/
======
jonathanf
If his book is half as good as hig blog, this will be a worthwhile read. Gabe
Weinberg is one of the smartest and most thoughtful people on the Internet.

